

Rumor?: Apple to buy Google for $250 Billion - benigeri
http://vusavusa.com/2012/09/apple-to-buy-google-for-250b/

======
hash_speed
Can posts on HN be deleted by admins? 'cause this needs deleting.

------
corentino
Come on please ! it's a blog owned by teenagers !

